
Meet Imzy--the Not-Reddit of the Social Web - guiseroom
http://www.inc.com/christine-lagorio/imzy-launches-with-new-investment.html
======
orly_bookz
Not-Reddit indeed.

Just signed into it. It's busy as hell. Horrible layout.

I doubt many will make the jump.

